# 9 month old female. Will she get taller???



## Blake Hellewell (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey guys this is my 9 month old German Shepherd cross with Malimute looking dog not really sure what she is 100% but she looks the majority German Shepherd. The last time we weighed her she was 62 pounds. She is very short and doesn't look very big compared to my Siberian Husky. What are your guys thoughts, will she grow taller?? I am hoping she will get as tall as him and reach 80 pounds.


----------



## Blake Hellewell (Aug 7, 2016)

Another picture


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Typically females are smaller than males and usually have reached their full height by a year old. They do fill out more, muscle mass and such during the second year. Your pup has a delightful happy face.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

All dogs are different, but my female has grown very little between nine months and thirteen months (current age). She also weighs no more than 60 pounds. Most of her recent growth has been in muscle mass. You may just have a petite shepherd on your hands.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Great looking pup! Mine is 64 lbs at 1 year old. As far as I can tell, she hasn't grown in height since 8-9 months old and doubt she will.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She's a very nice looking girl, what makes you think she's mixed with malamute? People often confuse our male as being a GSD malamute mix.


----------



## Blake Hellewell (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey.

We actually saw the father and mother of the dog. The breeder stated the father was a Malamute however it looked like it was a Malmutw cross. The Mom they stayed was German Shepherd and maybe had some Rottweiler in her.

The Mother was medium sized and the Dad was very big.


----------



## CrystalEG (May 29, 2016)

My puppy is 5months now he's a German Shepherd Rottweiler mix he's now 22 inches tall and 60lbs when I see him by his parents he seems to be almost his dad's height but definitely not his weight his dad is a very built Rottweiler but his mom is a smaller German shepherd female that's mostly lanky but only about 24 inches tall. I always wonder if he'll grow more. He's almost going to be 6 months and his growth has slowed. Any opinions on how his remain month before getting to 1 year old will go as far as growth ? He's definitely more German shepherd


----------



## CrystalEG (May 29, 2016)

I think she's probably going to be having a growth spurt soon both of those breeds grow till they are about 2 years old


----------

